# Advise on upgrading interior



## rddog8691 (Jul 6, 2007)

I recently purchased a 1996 Class A Bounder with Chevy 454. The inside needs some help. I wanted to put tile flooring in the kitchen and bathroom area just wondering if anyone had any feedback on this. Will this add too much weight due to it being gas and not deisel


----------



## Poppa (Jul 6, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

As to adding weight, it would be neglible.

The only thing to consider if you have carpet, is the condition of the sub floor being smooth enough for tile and no ridges at the joints. If its in the rough side you can install a 1/4 thick masonite or MDF and install tile on top of it. DO USE a vinyl. You may want to consider a rolled vinyl as it is seamless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

RE: Advise on upgrading interior

I have done a complete upgrade on my 97 Areobus,,,
I did the kitchen in wood (used the paste and stick kind)..
I am soon to do the bathroom with the little 12x12 squares as i did in the kitchen..
It is cheap and no weight at all...
Also gonna have a entertainment center built soon...
I figure what the heck it's paid for and i'm the only one that has to live with it,, so any mods i make is for me and only me,,, but even if i spend a grand or so on it ,, so what,,, it's mine and i'm not rying to be with the big rv million dollar club,,,
I can spend the money that would go for a payment on fuel and a place to stay..
So i say if it's u'rs ,, do what u like ,,, don't try to impress amyone ,, they treat u the same,, even if it is an older rv,,, at least it's a class A...
Just my opinion.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 7, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

The last bit about "at least it's a class A" is somewhat elitist and seems to verge on trying to impress us other lowly trailer owners.  However, your smiley face's deterred me from taking offence.  Just my opinion.  :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Sorry about that DL i started out with a van and moved up thru the calsses,, i have no intention of looking down on anyone,,, if it's ur's then hey have a great time whether it be a tent or a 5 milion dollar rv,, we all have to find a place to park for the night and we all have to stop at the same gas places,,, so in my view i like everyone,,, my coach isn;t new or 45 foot long but what the heck it's the fun that counts...
Like i said before i like every rv'er....
Sorry for the bad post 
   
but then again look on the bright side


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

oh yea forgot one thing DL i have a Cummins too in my coach...
Just a random thought :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

No offence taken.  I thought your post was great, until the last, and I was just kidding with you about it.  I know you weren't thinking of how it might come across to some of us.  Lots of RV'ers take exception to my "you shoulda, woulda, coulda bought a Dodge CTD".   Cummins diesel smoke does smell good. :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:

I'll tell you what is elitist though.  TrailerLife and Motorhome magazines.  They are both published by the Affinity Group (Good Sam, Coast-to-Coast, Camping World, etc.)  TrailerLife advertises Motorhomes in their magazine, but you will never see an advertisement for a Trailer, Popup, or slide in Camper in the elitist sister Motorhome magazine.  I canceled my subscription to TrailerLife magazine after 14 years because of this blatant discrimination exhibited towards different sub-groups of RV'ers.   This elitist attitude also rears it head with the Motorhome only RV Parks.  In both cases it is a purposeful well thought out business strategy.  I guess you could say I may/might/do have a chip on my shoulder about the subject. :dead:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Hey DL, I cannot even take my old 89 Winn Chieftain to some parks, because it is too old.  They have restrictions on age of unit.  Go figure.... :sleepy:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Hey Archer, mine's too old too, but I subscribe to the "if you don't ask, I won't don't tell" philosophy.  Well maybe I fib a little.  :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

I know were getting way off the subject of interior upgrades but,,, i have to agree with both of u i own a 97 areobus and i have been to some parks that say it's to old also,, i have even heard of a few places that if it's not over 40ft long then u can't stay there,,, The way i see it we all put our pants on the same way ,,, although some of the higher end Rv's may have some one to dress them in the morning and then drive there coach where the owner wants  
Bty if it's an rv ,,, be it a fifth wheel , towbehind, or hell even a pup tent,,, I'll share my spot with them any time,,, were spose to be a big rv family,,, but it's going all wrong,,,,
OK enough of that lets get back to the interior stuff


----------



## rddog8691 (Jul 10, 2007)

RE: Advise on upgrading interior

So much for the advise on the interior upgrade


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 10, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Poppa and 730 gave you some good advise on the interior upgrade IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Sorry , we got off the subject about interior upgrade  :disapprove: 
But like i said in the first post it's ur's and if like it ,, go for it   
U'r the ones that live in it most of the time any changes u make is making it more like u'r home away from home...
Bty if u use new carpet be sure to check the sub floor at that time to see if it has had any water or other damage,, also if u do the bathroom ,, now would be a good time for a toilet upgrade ,, if that's in the plans ,,, as far as weight ,, i would not worry about it cause unless u install a 40 cubic ft freezer then everything else would seem like a feather to the coach IMO...
So go for it ,, install what u like  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Again sorry for getting off the subject :clown:


----------



## sp (Jul 10, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

I didn't like the carpet in the Sunline because the sun had faded some of it, it started looking dirty, and I don't like the humidity carpet mix. I picked up a few boxes of the peel and stick 12X12 vinyl tiles from Grossman's Mr. Seconds store up in RI. Of course, I found some water damage in the back by the twin beds that was caused by the hose to the onboard water tank not being tightened properly. Anyway, I pulled out all of the "mush" Oriented Strand Board (OSB) that everyone thinks is so much better than using good old plywood, added some studs for extra support and replaced the OSB with plywood. The peel and sticks liked adhering to the vinyl flooring but didn't stick so well to the wood. I went to HD and picked up a cheap piece of vinyl and fitted it into place and continued with the peel and sticks. Just be aware that the bond is almost as unforgiven as contact cement and Formica. Keep it square and fit them tight the first time.

All the friends checked it out this past weekend and commented that it looked like ceramic. It is also simple to clean.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Hey whatta u know that is what i did in my kitchen ,, i applied the peel and stick over the original lamanent floor that was there,, i figured it's stuck so why try to peel it up  
The bathroom is another story though,,, it had carpet :dead: 
But i did do a toilet upgrade at the same time  
I wish the bathroom was as easy as the kitchen  :angry: 
But i got thru it ,, and now working on the wiring for my new entertainment center :bleh: 
But what a pain in a-- to run all those wires ,, but it's gotta be done


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 12, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

just remember not to add too much thickness to the floor.  You will still have to be able to open the cabinets.


----------



## JanetG (Jul 13, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

I always thought with traveling that a ceramic tile floor would break up and let go.  I have seen them in higher end rigs.  Have you heard anything about how ceramic tile performs in a condo on wheels???


----------



## Poppa (Jul 15, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

The deal is that the upper end RV's that have ceramic on the floors are constructed so that the areas where the tile is, deflects something like 1/8 inch in 10 feet.  The same goes with counter tops


----------



## FlaCracker (Jul 16, 2007)

RE: Advise on upgrading interior

I reciently bought an older Lance TC, (after looking at new ones) with the intention of upgrade/remodeling the interior. I replaced the floor, with some subfloor work around the seams and sides, a new stainless sink and faucet set, a new counter top, new 12vdc florusent lighting and a new foam mattress, which was the best improvement of all. I  added some exterior lighting both 12vdc and 120 ac and added an additional battery, with a onboard charger and inverter. I also put in a small flat panel TV. It sounds like alot, but it was much cheaper than a new one. I enjoy the mattress and TV the most. Good Luck on your upgrades.


----------



## parkercouple (Jul 23, 2007)

Re: Advise on upgrading interior

Hey rddog8691   I have a 97 Class C  I hated the Carpet and Floor in my Rig. So Put down a Laminated  Hard Wood. Now Everyone thinks it a Newer Rig. The Floor is Easy. Good Luck


----------



## JeffHyslop (Dec 4, 2011)

rddog8691;31352 said:
			
		

> So much for the advise on the interior upgrade



Yeah I thought it would be helpful when I first saw it.


----------

